# The Worst Female Mma Fighter Ever



## joestevens (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I love how she assumes there's a break because she turns around


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or she was trying to shield herself.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

What are you talking about? Her Muay Thai was phenomenal


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ive seen worse, what was that ladies name that lost to nate quarry? Kalib Starnes, I think.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Ive seen worse, what was that ladies name that lost to nate quarry? Kalib Starnes, I think.


Yeah, but that was embarrassing for a very different reason. This chick had nooooo idea what she was doing in the cage, that was playground-level striking, I was waiting for her to start pulling hair. 

Kalib is, sadly, fairly skilled fighter who has beaten some UFC-level competition. He just didn't want to be in that fight, at all, but didn't want to tap for no reason I guess. Would have saved a lot more face than running around like that though, he created a legendary moment for MMA.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a very ancient kung-fu style called, "***** cat attack of doom". It was very effective back in the days.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

When all she needed was crying windmill style.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

..now had the other woman used the same style, we'd got ourselves a FOTY candidate. :sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that would've been interesting.


----------

